# Canny Scots



## Scot (Jan 31, 2006)

Three Scots and three Americans are traveling by train to a fitba game. At the station, the three
Americans each buy tickets and watch as the three Scots buy only a single ticket. "How are you three
guys going to travel on only one ticket?" asks one American. 

"Watch and you'll see" answers Angus.

They all board the train. The Americans take their respective seats but all three Scots cram into a
bathroom and close the door behind them. Shortly after the train has departed, the conductor comes
around collecting tickets.

He knocks on the bathroom door and says " Ticket please." The door opens just a crack and a single
arm emerges with a ticket in hand. The conductor takes it and moves on. The Americans see this and
agree it was quite a clever idea. So after the game, they decide to copy the Scots' trick on the return
trip and save some money (being clever with money, and all that).

When they get to the station, they buy a single ticket for the return trip. To their astonishment, the
Scots don't buy any tickets at all! "How are you going to travel without a ticket?" says one perplexed
American.

"Watch and you'll see" answers Angus.

When they board the train the three Americans cram into one bathroom and the three Scots cram into
another bathroom nearby. Once the train leaves the station, one of the Scots leaves their bathroom
and walks over to the bathroom where the Americans are hiding, knocks on the door, and says
"Tickets, please!"


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 1, 2006)

Dan'l,
Ye watch yer mouth!
There be _laws_ aginst spewin'... State Secrets!


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 1, 2006)

that was so awesome!!!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 1, 2006)

So, what are you saying, Scots are a bunch thieving castaways? 

Ye best not be going there.
:bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 1, 2006)

Not thieving...just making do with what they have...called intelligience.


----------

